# Melanoma



## Artbuc1 (Sep 4, 2016)

Rocky had his surgery today. X-rays were clear which is good but not conclusive. Pathology will tell the story. 

Was hoping to get some feedback but apparently melanomas on haired areas are not common which is a good thing.


----------



## Artbuc1 (Sep 4, 2016)

Good news. Rocky’s mass was a benign dermal melanoma. Removed with clean margins. Prognosis is good.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

So good to hear good news. Was this a large area ?
Wishing Rocky a speedy recovery.


----------



## Artbuc1 (Sep 4, 2016)

Mass was 1/4”, incision was about 3” with 14 sutures. Pathologists no longer use the term dermal melanoma. They now call it a melanocytoma. I believe a specialist would have easily identified this making surgery unnecessary. However, since I discovered it soon after it appeared (between petting and feeling for ticks, I constantly have my fingers on him, lol) my vet did not want to take a chance. As melanomas mature, malignant looks much different than benign.

Edit: I should have said making immediate surgery unnecessary. Surgery is still the preferred treatment for melanocytomas. As my vet said, “we like to remove all pigmented masses”. I have lost too many of my beloved GR companions to cancer to mess around.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Glad you got a good report.


----------

